# smelly female mice



## hannah29 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi

we went and bought 3 female mice last week and they are incredibly smelly. i used to keep mice when i was at school a few years back and never remember them smelling anywhere near as bad as this. i am having to clean them out every evening as towards the end of the day the smell of urine is so bad. they hava rotostak cage with a tunnel leading to a carry box which houses all their food and drink and they also have a ladder leading up to another room, so they have plenty of space. i am currently using the shredded j cloth pet bedding (apologies for description, cant remember the name!). is there anything else i can do or use to disguise the smell it really is unbearable at the end of the day
hannah


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

hannah29 said:


> hi
> 
> we went and bought 3 female mice last week and they are incredibly smelly. i used to keep mice when i was at school a few years back and never remember them smelling anywhere near as bad as this. i am having to clean them out every evening as towards the end of the day the smell of urine is so bad. they hava rotostak cage with a tunnel leading to a carry box which houses all their food and drink and they also have a ladder leading up to another room, so they have plenty of space. i am currently using the shredded j cloth pet bedding (apologies for description, cant remember the name!). is there anything else i can do or use to disguise the smell it really is unbearable at the end of the day
> hannah


have you tried shredded paper?
if you have a shredder at home then you have free bedding, just be careful of the ink, altho my gerbls never came to any harm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

You should try having male mice, now that is smelly! 

All I can think of is to try different bedding and see which reduces the smell the most! Other than that, put them in the shed! (JOKE)


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Mice are incontinent arent they?so im not surprised they smell,never had any probs with our hamster being pongy.


----------



## linda lloyd (Oct 17, 2008)

nope no probs here with my female mice its the male that pong really never known female mice to pong so much i got 2 in together was 3 but one got babys now , the two female dont pong that much i clean them all out every week , check out my pics please ,,,...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Are you sure they are females?

Females dont really smell that bad unless in a large group, i keep groups of 6-8 females and they dont smell half as bad as my group of 4 males.


----------

